# [SOLVED] Not getting my full 50mb speed?



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi there, the other day i upgraded my internet to fiberoptic 50mb connection from virgin media.

Now when i use there new router i got given (apparently the old one could not take the speeds) When i use my ethernet cable from my new router into my pc i get the full 49MB speed ( i live close to the virgin network servers) on www.speedtest.net, 

Now i went out and bought a wireless router Called "Asus WL-520GC"(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320026) 

Now i have set it all up, upgraded my firmware to the latest and when i speed test now i only seem to get about 34MB speed? now the person in the shop says that it can take "125m High speed" as it is ment for gaming 

I am still useing ethernet cables to connect from my virgin router to my wireless then im useing one of the lan ports at the back of the wireless to my pc, so its all wired.

Now i phoned up virgin and they gave me a wireless router that can take the speed of 50mb apparently, still no change 30-34MB speed on www.speedtest.net

Now i am back to my asus one, but in still stuck with my cut speed

Is there any explanation or settings i need to change ?:4-dontkno

MOBO-Asus P5KC

Any help would be good,
Thanks :grin:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Not getting my full 50mb speed?*

with wireless router-









just virgin modem -









I am stummped, i have checked and replaced all my wires :sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Not getting my full 50mb speed?*

Hello,

Try lowering your Security, if you're on a WPA2, try a WPA or WEP. Also, see if there's MAC's filtering, remove it.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Not getting my full 50mb speed?*

Hi there, thanks for the reply, i was useing a 
WPA-Auto-Enterprise and i change it to a WPA-Personal(not really sure what to pick, 
Also under nat settings, port trigger,virtual server and virtual DMZ are all turned off

After i applyed the settings , still no change the options i have for My security is;
Open system
shared key
WPA-Personal
WPA2-Personal
WPA-Auto-Personal
WPA-Enterprise
WPA2-Enterprise
WPA-Auto-Enterprise
Radius with 802.1x

Can you advise on what one to use?

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Not getting my full 50mb speed?*

I do not see WEP, for test purpose only please remove the security from your router then do a Power Cycle, follow the following directions. Test your connections after.
1.Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.Turn off your modem. 
4.Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

=====================
Update your Network Adapter's driver to the latest.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Not getting my full 50mb speed?*

Hi there e2xg, 

After following what you said i changed my security to "Open system"
Followed your steps and now i am getting the full speed useing my wireless router now i think that i now know that it was a security issue that my security was making my speed suffer, Could you please advise on what type of security i should use with my router from the list above to allow me to get my full speed but yet have a password on my wi-fi  

Or should i go through them all and see what works?

Thanks


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Not getting my full 50mb speed?*

Ok just to post an update,

I have went through all my security options and i am currently useing what i was useing in the first place "WEP2-Personal" but now for some strange reason i am still getting my 50MB connection and not limited to the usual 34MB as before.... I am not sure why 

I guess my cables had a loose connecton, although the wire i was useing from my modem to my router i switched with a new cable as i have had that cable for awhile so i think it was that older cable was at fault and not allowing me to get my full speed

What do you think?

Thanks for the help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Changing the Security sometimes helps resolves the issue that you're having. Then if you switched it back to the original Security and still getting the 50mbits, that's really great. It's the Security switching that resolves your issue. Leave it as is, it works now and that's all it matters. Rest assured that you have a secured wireless networks (WPA2).

You're very Welcome!


----------

